# Pricing Custom Rhinestone Print



## nadiboy (Jan 10, 2007)

I'm new to doing rhinestone printing and am unsure how much to charge. A typical design consisting of 400 stones would cost approximately $3-4 in raw materials and 20-30 minutes total time (sales, design, cut, weed, app tape and press).

For a one off Im thinking of charging $30USD for the first print for A5 design and $40USD for A4 design with no limit on the number of stones. This is not perfect as stones can be quite expensive, but its easier for the customer to understand.

How do you work out how much to charge? Any rule of thumb pricing that you found to work would be great.


----------



## DTFuqua (Jun 26, 2008)

Work out the costs for each design by the labor and rhinestone count and set your price that way. Not by size.


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

I kind of do a little grid type thing for each design and base the cost on the following:


the cost of the mylar tape used ($$/inch x size of design)
the cost of the stones ($$/stone x number of stones in design)
I don't like to keep track of time, so I just add to the total cost my "profit percentage".
So for example, if I used $1.30 worth of mylar and $2.50 worth of stones, and my profit percentage was 75%, then the final price for that design would be:
$1.30 + $2.50 = $3.80 x 175% = $6.65.

It's not "professional" probably, but it's very simplistic and easy for me to work with. I buy my stones in bulk so it's real easy to come up with a constant per stone price and not have to worry about doing price per color or size. If you use a method such as this, don't forget to include your shipping costs in with your tape, stones, etc.


----------



## nadiboy (Jan 10, 2007)

For bigger quantities I would charge just like you guys but IMO for retail the worst thing you can say to a customer is "the price depends on blah blah blah". Most will not bother further and just walk out or you have to waste 10 minutes explaining to them the price you quoted.

I would rather just quote a fixed price. Some I win when there a fewer stones and some I lose when there is more work involved. As the designer I would design the artwork to minimise cost and labour.


----------



## DTFuqua (Jun 26, 2008)

There are programs out that will give you a stone count as you design. Heck, there is even a way to get the count in Corel Draw. If your making the art work or cconverting someone elses art to rhinestone design, you should be charging something for that and you shouldn't just grab a figure out of the air. AAfter a while, you may get a feel for what things will work out to a close figure but you realy shouldn't be quoting prices or giving bids untill you know the cost and labor involved.


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

_I agree Terry. I don't like just doing an off hand quote. If I stick to my process, then I can always justify any change in price from one design to another, and it does not seem arbitrary to the customers. If they insist on an upfront quote before any artwork is actually done, I've attached this little picture I found that give stone count per inch for 2mm, 3mm & 4mm stones. At least I can still have a slightly concrete price based on the anticipated finished design size. Of course, don't forget your standard disclaimer "all prices subject to change pending final design presentation", or something like that._


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

This is great. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

No problem. This is one of those things I collected that has actually come in handy


----------



## DTFuqua (Jun 26, 2008)

allhamps said:


> _I agree Terry. I don't like just doing an off hand quote. If I stick to my process, then I can always justify any change in price from one design to another, and it does not seem arbitrary to the customers. If they insist on an upfront quote before any artwork is actually done, I've attached this little picture I found that give stone count per inch for 2mm, 3mm & 4mm stones. At least I can still have a slightly concrete price based on the anticipated finished design size. Of course, don't forget your standard disclaimer "all prices subject to change pending final design presentation", or something like that._



Are you doing this with something like those automatic machines, can't come up with the name right now, Cam masters? I can understand where that would be a situation where you could use a stones per square inch estimate and get pretty close.


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

Terry, I use DAS, which gives me an ACTUAL stone count AFTER I've done a design. I don't have a way to give an accurate estimate based on stone count per inch, which is why I try VERY hard NOT to do it. However, if push comes to shove, I can tell a customer that if they want a 8x6 inch design, that the price MIGHT be around $xx, using the little stones per inch cheat sheet. I then give them all kinds of disclaimers. You yourself touched on the fact that this isn't accurate, since you sometimes have to change stone sizes to get the effect you are looking for. It's just a method I keep around for those pushy customers.


----------



## Buechee (Dec 22, 2005)

This is helpful info. Thanks to you all. I needed this.


----------



## irish (Dec 13, 2008)

The problem I see with some of these quotes is that you actually have to do the design to do a quote. As someone else said, in retail, customers don't want to wait for a quote. If you can't give them a ballpark off the top of your head, they won't even consider your process.

I am just getting into doing rhinestones for customers, but I have been in the embroidery business for some time and I can give a pretty accurate ballpark of what a design will cost to stitch. I imagine over time, with experience, I will be able to do the same with rhinestones, but for now, I appreciate all of the answers I am reading - every little bit helps


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

irish said:


> The problem I see with some of these quotes is that you actually have to do the design to do a quote. As someone else said, in retail, customers don't want to wait for a quote. If you can't give them a ballpark off the top of your head, they won't even consider your process.
> 
> I am just getting into doing rhinestones for customers, but I have been in the embroidery business for some time and I can give a pretty accurate ballpark of what a design will cost to stitch. I imagine over time, with experience, I will be able to do the same with rhinestones, but for now, I appreciate all of the answers I am reading - every little bit helps


 \
Irish you are right, the customer wants a quote before the work starts, 
I acutally do a rough draft of every quote i do to get a ballpark, , it is the hard way to do it, but i have learned it is the most accurate,, and you do have to be fast,, 
The sad part is if this is your business, and you have 25 quotes come in , in a small period of time you are hustling to get these quotes out.. but it also lets you know if the design is something that can be done in Rhinestones,, 
Not all Designs can be the image or stones size a client wants,, as stones take up room,, But that is a whole other subject.
So I do a rough draft and quote as fast as I can, and try to be as accurate as I can,, if I have made a mistake, I eat it,, not the client.
Hope this helps
MMM


----------



## rhinestonetransf (Feb 11, 2009)

We setup a spread sheet and go by the number of stones and how much tape is used and then give a qty discount - so the first few will be more than if they order 24+ - Also you need to account for the stone color - if you do the blanket price and they use 800 Mid Rose what does that do to your profit? Those are expensive stones.


----------



## LetItShine (Sep 9, 2009)

rhinestonetransf said:


> We setup a spread sheet and go by the number of stones and how much tape is used and then give a qty discount - so the first few will be more than if they order 24+ - Also you need to account for the stone color - if you do the blanket price and they use 800 Mid Rose what does that do to your profit? Those are expensive stones.


Would you consider sharing you spreed sheet? Thanks Tana


----------



## heattransfers (Aug 5, 2009)

The price is base on the size, complexity, rhinestone color.


----------

